# Follow up Ultrasound 76970



## vgoodman (Apr 3, 2012)

Can anyone help me understand when it is appropiate to assign CPT Code 76970 US Follow-up study.  Are you receiving reimbursement?


----------



## Rita Bartholomew (Apr 6, 2012)

76970 can be used, for instance, in cases of a f/u visit after venous ablation when an ultrasound is used to r/o a DVT and ensure closure.


----------

